# TIFM doesn't work as expected

## avx

Sorry for the subject, but I can't think of anything fitting better at the moment.

I've got a cardreader in my Sony Vaio TX1XP which is supported by the tifm-drivers and which worked while using the modules from the project-page. Now after my update to the latest gentoo-sources(2.6.19-r2) I switched to the built-in kernel-support and the devices doesn't work any more as I would expect it to work.

Whenever I insert an SD-Card udev creates the nodes and I can mount it. I can read the filelisting, but can't read or write anything to the device - hardware-lock is turned off! Besides that, the device-node disappers from /dev after ~10-20seconds after mounting, so I need to get the card out and plug it in to create the nodes again - which also doesn't work everytime.

I tried it with two cards, one 64MB SanDisk and one 512MB NoName-Card, both behave in the same way. Both cards have VFAT as filesystem and work without any problems in my camera or my IPAQ.

The only things I've found out is the output of dmesg, but this doesn't really show (me) where the problem could be  *Quote:*   

> ayaya ~ # mount /mnt/cardreader/
> 
> ayaya ~ # cp /home/ph030/back.jpg /mnt/cardreader/
> 
> ayaya ~ # sync
> ...

 

([de]"ist nicht eingehängt" = [en]"isn't mounted")

 *Quote:*   

> tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
> 
> mmcblk0: mmc0:89c9 SD512 500224KiB 
> 
>  mmcblk0: p1
> ...

 

If needed, please request (special parts of) my kernel-config.

tia,

ph

EDIT:

To be sure I just merged dosfstools and run an fsck.msdos on the device-node. Surprisingly the device didn't disapear while the test was running, but besides that there are also no errors on the disk.

----------

## seiichiro0185

Hi

I have the same problem with tifm from gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r6. Is there any solution yet?

feel free to ask for any info about my system/hardware/config

seiichiro0185

----------

## bmw

Hello,

   I'm running the 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 kernel, and dmesg is logging the same errors.  However, I am still able to manually mount and write to the card without any issues (Though another one of my sd cards is experiencing problems similar to those described seiichiro0185.  One slight annoying side effect is that hal refuses to automatically mount the drive for me.  So, has anyone found a solution yet?

----------

## avx

Uups  :oops:

Sorry, I totally forgot about this thread. Updating to the kernel-2.6.20 solved this problem for me, give it a try if you haven't done yet.

cheers,

ph

PS: I'm not marking this [solved], yet, maybe you guys still need help - gl.

----------

